# need advice on truck buy



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

So this lady ran a stop sign and creamed my old work truck beyond repair and now I am shopping. I either want to get a 2006 F-250 v-8 5.4 gas triton with 150,000 miles or a 2007 F-250 6.0 turbo diesel with 145,000 miles. 

Price is within a couple hundred dollars on each vehicle, but I'm no truck guru here. 

Diesel is 30 cents more per gallon in my area than gas. Will I get better milage to cover the cost difference?

The diesel takes 15 qts of oil and the gas takes 6 qts. Do I still have to change the diesel every 3-5k ?

The last F-150 I had, all I ever did was change the oil and have the sparkplugs replaced and it ran very nice, will the diesel cost me a lot more in maintance? Are repairs more expensive? Will it constantly cost me more money than the gas? 


Last one. I do not drive very far. I always try to get jobs close to my house, will there be any negitive effects on the diesel constantly going short distances?


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll leave it to the contractors here to give their personal opinions on preferred work trucks. The only thing I would like to add is that perhaps you should call your insurance agent/broker and get quotes for what the insurance will cost on these two different trucks. It might be that the cost is the same or only a few dollars different. On the other hand, you might be surprised to find that there is a significant difference. The one year model difference will have a small effect on the premium; plus different makes/models cost more to repair or are more likely to be stolen and this makes a difference in what the insurance costs are. Depending on the answer you get from your insurance agent, with all other things considered equal, it might turn out to be a deciding factor in which vehicle you go with.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Well 150k on a diesel motor is nothing. If it's taken care of 500k isn't out of the question. 150k on a gas motor could be approaching its life span depending on how it was cared for of course. I have seen more than one truck literally falling apart around a still solid 300k diesel power train but rarely the other way around. 

Maintenance and repairs will be higher on a diesel, especially power train related repairs. Everything about a diesel power train is beefy and therefor more costly. 

You will get better milage with a diesel, especially if you chip it or use a programmer on it. There are many factors to figure into cost of ownership and I am sure you could Google gas v. diesel and find much information/studies on the matter. 

Either way I wouldn't pick up either without having a third party mechanic check them out if you don't know much about them. It shouldn't cost you too much and it will be well worth it if it saves you from buying somebody else's headache. 

Probably not a lot of help but it's really late and I'm heading to a pillow. 

Disclaimer I own gas but am found of diesel.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

All things being equal, I would go with the diesel. At 145,000 miles, it is barely broke in. The only reason I went gasser in my Chevy was I wanted the 454 which was more reliable than the diesel in the era truck I wanted.

That being said, I don't know about the 6.0 Ford. Others will know more.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the 2009 f250 with the 5.4 in it. not a bad engine, unless you're constantly towing anything in the 8,000 lb range, it could use a little more torque. otherwise its a great engine.

the diesel I've had the 6.0 in an E450 with a utility body on it. its not a bad engine,, as mentioned, I used to reprogram it with the diablo tuner. got better milage and more hp/torque out of it. and 145K its still a youngin.cost of diesel vs mpg will offset itself. again. if you're towing alot. definitly go with the diesel.

But I would have a mechanic look at them both. when things go wrong on diesels they're always expensive. the gas 150K is getting up there.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If the tritons have been serviced at correct intervals they are known to be good for over a million miles. Of course you have the normal alternator changes, batterys, starter motors, oil pumps, fuel pumps etc etc that go wrong but the motors them self are very solid.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i have had both motors and both can bee hogs at that milage if they weren't cared for properly. i also got about 10mpg pulling my tool trailer but the diesel did it a lot easier. 

i wound up getting rid of my diesel b/c the 6.0 can be a bad motor if it is not cared for properly.... mine wasn't i dumped about 4k into it in 4 months of ownership. also my motor had 74k on it when i got it. i did have an 04 which were slightly different then the 06+ so that could be part of my issues. my friend has an 08 and he has had some issues but no as many as me. 

maintenance costs are definitely more expensive with the diesel so if you need the pulling power its worth it but short trips not pulling a lot i would go for the 5.4 again. my plumber bought my 5.4 and its still going strong with 150k+ on it... in the time i had it i only put 3k worth of maintenance into it to fix some lack of maintenance issues by the previous owner.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Check the oil pan on the diesel, some have a rusting problem. It seems to be a big problem lately, a few people that I know have had issues.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

One of my guys had an '03 5.4 Triton motor, his mileage was horrible, under 12 per gallon, he dumped the vehicle after 4 months.

I've been in diesel motors for 20 years and would never consider going back to gas


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Highway mileage like 25k a year on that gaser isnt as bad it sounds.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

bluebird5 said:


> So this lady ran a stop sign and creamed my old work truck beyond repair and now I am shopping. I either want to get a 2006 F-250 v-8 5.4 gas triton with 150,000 miles or a 2007 F-250 6.0 turbo diesel with 145,000 miles.
> 
> Price is within a couple hundred dollars on each vehicle, but I'm no truck guru here.
> 
> ...


A newer diesel with lower miles is with in a few hundred bucks?

Wow, normally diesels have high resale prices.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> A newer diesel with lower miles is with in a few hundred bucks?
> 
> Wow, normally diesels have high resale prices.


Yeah it makes me happy to get it and nervous at the same time. Its a fleet vehicle from GE Capital.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I've had a 95 e350 powerstroke, & am on my third 5.4 Triton. The Powerstroke had great power, was very noisy, took a while to warm up befor it made good power, occaisionaly started hard, broke down a lot, & was very expenive to repair.

The 1st 98 Triton e350 had 102k on it when I bought it, & I sold it with 225k. The only thing I did was replace an exhaust manifold gasket 2x, replaced a starter, & had a plug blow 2 1/2 years before I sold it. The plug repair cost me about $30, & 1/2 hr in time, & held up for another 50k + - without an issue. I got about 10mpg with this truck, in a very hilly Cincinnati area.

I currently own two other Tritons, a 2002 e350 box tk, & a 2003 e350 extended window van. I get 10mpg in the box, & 14 to 15.25 mpg on the extended 1 ton window van. The loads hauled in each are very similar. The difference is the wind drag. The window van has 148k on it, & runs ike a new truck. I believe it was well taken care of before I bought it, as was the 1st 98 box tk.
The 2002 box had only 52k on it, so I can't comment on reliability yet, other than that it has a blown exhaust header gasket too.

For long hauls, I'd still go with the diesel, but for short trips, I'd definately go with the gasser, especially if your not planning on towing a lot. I'm not saying you can't haul with the Triton, but for everyday use you'd be better off with the diesel.

Joe


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> Yeah it makes me happy to get it and nervous at the same time. Its a fleet vehicle from GE Capital.


CHECK THE HOUR METER!!


A service diesel could have 6000 hrs, and 100,000 miles.

Modern gas and diesel motors will last over 300k miles as a general rule.
The truck is rusted or beat down before the engine fails.


The 5.4 is a stone cold reliable motor.

The 6.0 is pretty good by that point too.(2007)




Service is way more on a diesel
Fuel is more on a diesel
Mileage is a maybe 15-20% better with a diesel.


The old days of diesel being the only smart choice are long gone.


I drove diesels for 10 yrs, but I'm now driving a v10.

13.5 mpg last fill. Opened the hood 4 times last year. (oil changes)


But definitely check to see how many hours they both have.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I have a 2006 f250 power stroke with the 6.0. I bought it last year with 55,000 miles, I just turned 90,000. I love it! The 6.0 has a pretty bad reputation due to injectors, head gaskets going out, etc. I think the problems were with the early 6.0's after 05 they got better. So 05,06,07 are supposed to be good. I havnt had any trouble with mine and the power is awesome. I don't know what they are askin but I paid 24,000 for mine a year ago. 
Good luck!


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

My brother has an 07 f150 with a 5.4, his truck has been great and not bad mileage. The 6.0 could be a massive money pit waiting to happen. 

If your serious about buying the diesel get a scan gauge II and check the differences in the coolant and oil temps at 60 mph on a flat road. If the difference is more than 15 degrees the oil cooler is clogged and its waiting to start the chain reaction that will blow the head gaskets. Go to powerstroke.org and read there before buying. The diesel will definitely cost more in the long run but in turn will be capable of larger loads.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Diesel are very expensive to work on VERY! You are talking thousands verse hundreds for a gas burner. A buddy of mines turbo was going out they wanted 6 grand to fix it. He sold it and bought a new one. 

Now diesels have there place and they have tons of power but if you can't swing the maintaince and potential thousands of dollars to fix stay with a gas. If you can then by all means a diesel is they way to go in my opinion.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Heads are about 6k.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

country_huck said:


> Diesel are very expensive to work on VERY! You are talking thousands verse hundreds for a gas burner. A buddy of mines turbo was going out they wanted 6 grand to fix it. He sold it and bought a new one.
> 
> Now diesels have there place and they have tons of power but if you can't swing the maintaince and potential thousands of dollars to fix stay with a gas. If you can then by all means a diesel is they way to go in my opinion.


That's the reason our Familey business won't run diesels. They put about 150k a year on each vehicle if I remember correctly. They stopped using diesels about 3 years ago. much more expensive to run. They only pull trailers that max out at 7k lbs do pointless running diesels.


----------



## Builder Butch (Jan 30, 2012)

Well thats a tough question. I loved my 05 f250 diesel but it stayed in the shop. at 104,000 when the warranty ran out and it blew another egr valve ($500), I traded for a 07 f150 5.4 triton. I got 99,000 on it now and pull a 5000 lbs trailer every day. It pulls and stops fine and has never been in the shop. However I get 10mpg pulling my trailer. My diesel got 17mpg and would pull it effortlessly. $100 diesel oil change and $25 on my gasser. Pick your poison.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a 2002 F350 diesel and a 2001 F350 v10. Since I do my own repairs, costs have been similar. Both have been very reliable and virtually trouble free with 186,000 and 152,000 respectfully. Initially I wanted the diesel because back then fuel was less $$. Never saw the ROI. MPG for both is around 12, fully loaded. These are 4x4, crew cab, longbeds.

Only factor to consider in this decision is type of driving and towing needs:
Diesel for highway miles and towing.
Gas for city driving and jack rabbit starts off the line.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

This diesel is starting to scare the crap out of me. I would love to have it if it were not gonna have any problems, but I don't have deep pockets to pour into the thing. I have read horror stories about this thing, but others love it. 

I was trying to by a truck that I could keep for a long time. That is why I wanted the diesel because I have heard that they run and run, but have seen mostly bad things about this powerstroke 6.0 and have read it is a terribl engine. 

I think i'm goin gasser, but I still want the diesel.haha I guess better safe than sorry.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Matthew,
Go to the Ford Truck Enthusiast Forum, http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php

Just like CT it is a wealth of information.

Paul


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I have the 6.0 and it's never gave me trouble, like I said- the last years they put it in 05,06,07 they got the problems worked out; that's what I hear anyways.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Personally, I would look a little further for a lower mileage Gas model for your short trip needs................


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

bluebird5 said:


> This diesel is starting to scare the crap out of me. I would love to have it if it were not gonna have any problems, but I don't have deep pockets to pour into the thing.
> 
> I think i'm goin gasser, but I still want the diesel.haha I guess better safe than sorry.


That's why I'm still in a gasser hopefully when my truck dies I will be in a position to buy a new diesel with a warranty and just trade it every few years to keep the warranty. 

I don't need a diesel all the time but when I do I cuss the whole time cuz I'm underpowered.


----------



## Titan331 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I would be careful of the 6.0 liter. It's a good motor but problematic. My is at the shop right now. I bought a 2005 F250 in November 2011 with 93,000 miles on it. I always take care of my vehicles very well. In March at 98,000 miles the fuel pump went out and fried 4 injectors. Cost for new pump and injectors is $3,500-4,800. I'm now dropping $8,000 in it to have the head studs, fuel system, egr delete and everything else to bulletproof it. So the truck I got for 25K but four months later it needs $8,000 to make it right. Just have someone look at it before you pull the trigger


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Get a V10, best of both worlds IMHO

my CC/LB get 9-10mpg towing 7k daily.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I looked at a couple gassers that were crap. I'm going to check out the diesel and hopefully she purs.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

just caught this as i am sleepless. i just picked up a 2007 sprinter low top which is about 5'8" inside. gas with i think 140k -/+ for $7500. 1/owner dealer serviced since day 1 with car fax. excellent condition. 
sprinter is averaging about 13 city/hwy and thats about 90% city. straight hwy it 16 and change. 
the space is amazing. i have chevy 8x10 box with 6.2 d for all the heavy stuff and towing. 

we work in about a less then 5/mile area so gas milage is not an issue. the chevy was just a great deal 1/owner excellent condition at 3500 and gets filled up about 1/once a month. 

keep looking great deals are everywhere.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I would guess you're in the 6-8 k range, I'm in the same boat needing a newer vehicle.
I have a little more time though, my truck is at 210 k.
Diesels are stinky, get a gas truck, 
I've been checking auctions, 5-7 k should get you what your looking for.
I like Chevys , never had any drivetrain problems yet, and haul flooring all over
If you're asking about a diesel , I don't think that it's in your DNA, those guys are a different breed.
I'll take my ribeye medium rare !


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

sprinter bought at 7500 -/+. again it was 1/owner dealer serviced with car fax. traded in for 2012 at a mb dealer west of reading pa. 
chevy box shorty van stile front with 8x10x6.6 dually with 78000miles on it and service records from day 1. the box was only driven in the summer. he burned wood all winter making flea market chachkies. 
$3500 -/+ for a guy in the middle freekin nowhere. 
i always buy used just not in a hurry. 
keep checking craigslist. that seemed to work for me. because dealers would post as well private.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I bought the diesel. Just got back home. Grass is a foot tall. Pics coming soon!


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

It's hard to resist a diesel once you drive one- I couldn't


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

excellent!!!! once you lay out and set up the inside you'll love it. it will make your life so much easier and productive. I get a good amount of calls from the wrap and they all say how cool and professional it looks. you'll never get that out of a ford or chevy van. Sprinters stand out.
I'll send interiors of my custom build when i get a chance. Maybe this weekend. 
I agree about the diesel, but for me / us we don't drive. My box might put on 5k per year. the sprinter about 8-9k. the cost savings between the deez and gaso was about 8freeking grand. let's do the math.... ready, go: 
8,000 / 3.50 (average price per gal) = 2,285 gallons on gas. 
gas milage for city is about 11mpg and hwy at about 16.
I drive about 90% city so lets call it at 13mpg's.

13mpg x 2285 = 29,714 miles. that would take me almost 4/yrs to re-coup the extra cost o the deez. 

also keep in mind that the deez only gets about 13-14 in the city maybe a little more when idling.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> excellent!!!! once you lay out and set up the inside you'll love it. it will make your life so much easier and productive. I get a good amount of calls from the wrap and they all say how cool and professional it looks. you'll never get that out of a ford or chevy van. Sprinters stand out.
> I'll send interiors of my custom build when i get a chance. Maybe this weekend.
> I agree about the diesel, but for me / us we don't drive. My box might put on 5k per year. the sprinter about 8-9k. the cost savings between the deez and gaso was about 8freeking grand. let's do the math.... ready, go:
> 8,000 / 3.50 (average price per gal) = 2,285 gallons on gas.
> ...


I got an F250


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

You will be in love in no time. I dont know how I lived without mine for so long.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> You will be in love in no time. I dont know how I lived without mine for so long.


oh, I already am. Last night I drove to another city just to get a sweet tea:laughing: I love hearing that turbo or the sound of the idle. I got an 07 f250. What you got?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

An 06 f250 I bought it last year with 55,000, now it has 90,000 eek! I like driving it too much  it tows like a champ. I just hauled a mini-ex today and pulls it around no problem. Dang good truck!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Man that platinum f250 has me interested. I don't need a bigger truck but it sure is one sweet ride. Maybe when I get a bigger trailer I could justify it to the wife lol


----------



## mpmaint (Sep 16, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> So this lady ran a stop sign and creamed my old work truck beyond repair and now I am shopping. I either want to get a 2006 F-250 v-8 5.4 gas triton with 150,000 miles or a 2007 F-250 6.0 turbo diesel with 145,000 miles.
> 
> Price is within a couple hundred dollars on each vehicle, but I'm no truck guru here.
> 
> ...


Dont buy a Ford with a 6.0, they blow up left and right around 100k. A friend of mine owns a auto machine shop and every other call is for a 6.0. He dont even waste his time as will go again and he dont want his name on it when it does. The 7.3's were great motors. 
If your heart is set on a diesel, nothing beats a cummins...nothing! Good luck finding one at a reasonable price. The weak link with the dodge trucks is the tranny's. I belive it was 05 or 06 they did make some changes but they are no way bullet proof. I have an 06 with 120k with the original tranny and I found out that there is a $49 solonoid that should be replaced...which I did and its like a brand new tranny. There is a place in GA that rebuilds dodge trannys and they are bullet proof. 
GM's got the Allison, those are great trannys. 
The ultimate truck is a F350 with a cummins and the allison. 
I have yet to meet a cummins owner who dont love their trucks...many of which are former 6.0 owners. Just some food for thought


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a couple friends that have the 12 valve cummins in a couple 08 king ranch f-350's. 

Those are sweet rides.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

mpmaint said:


> Dont buy a Ford with a 6.0, they blow up left and right around 100k. A friend of mine owns a auto machine shop and every other call is for a 6.0. He dont even waste his time as will go again and he dont want his name on it when it does. The 7.3's were great motors.
> If your heart is set on a diesel, nothing beats a cummins...nothing! Good luck finding one at a reasonable price. The weak link with the dodge trucks is the tranny's. I belive it was 05 or 06 they did make some changes but they are no way bullet proof. I have an 06 with 120k with the original tranny and I found out that there is a $49 solonoid that should be replaced...which I did and its like a brand new tranny. There is a place in GA that rebuilds dodge trannys and they are bullet proof.
> GM's got the Allison, those are great trannys.
> The ultimate truck is a F350 with a cummins and the allison.
> I have yet to meet a cummins owner who dont love their trucks...many of which are former 6.0 owners. Just some food for thought


Is there such a truck as a ford with a cummins and allison or are you saying it would be the best of there was such a thing?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I know lots of guys with 6.0's that have turned 200k without a problem and only one guy who had injectors go out. The latter years are much better motors. ( I have to believe this since I have one)


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

If a 6.0 blows a second time, it wasn't done right the first time. The biggest thing is checking your oil temps versus your coolant temps. When your oil cooler goes it starts a chain reaction. The coolant flow slows through the egr cooler, it boils and ruptures the egr cooler. Coolant goes into your intake via the egr and pop go the head gaskets. Go to powerstroke.org and read on what to monitor and check to avoid the problems.

I love my 6.0, it sounds insane with a straight pipe and flat out moves with the tuner. And the money it costs to put a cummins in a ford will cost more than bulletproofing the 6.0. And the torqshift tranny is way better stock than an allison. The allison won't hold any extra power over stock for long.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hell yeah it costs a lot to put a 12 valve Cummins in a Ford, but it is cool.:laughing:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

hey warner, what do you work with? van trailer p/u? any picts? I only ask because i saw what an excellent job you did on that meticulous ipe deck

:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a 3/4 ton Suburban and a couple trailers. 20' enclosed and 20' equipment.


----------

